

Ask HN: By foot to Y Combinator - alezozov

Hi<p>I am from Ukraine and it seems to me I have a chance of interview in YC. 
So, what type of visa should I get for this (and so possibly be a founder of a company from YC in USA) ?<p>Thanks for advices.
======
fbuilesv
B1/B2 visas will get you in for 3-6 months initially but you can't work for
your company under this type of visas. Depending on your situation you might
be able to apply to a EB visa (but the requirements are strict).

You don't need any type of visa to start a company (you can even do it
online).

The USCIS site is really helpful when you're trying to determine what kind of
visa you need: <http://www.uscis.gov/>

------
uttiyo
@alezozov: many congratulations on the interview opportunity. I would suggest
the B1/B2 visa used for leisure-tourism and/or business. Ideally, if you can
get a multiple entry visa valid for a few years, it would enable your visit
for the interview, as well as a stay for three-odd months during the Winter
session as well. That said, USCIS tends to be dodgy and unpredictable about
these matters, so fingers crossed on that one. All the best!

------
seanmccann
You should be able to get a B1/B2 for the interview and YC program but it
could get incredibly difficult to stay in the US beyond YC. It's definitely
best to talk to an immigration lawyer about your options. It can often depend
on a number of factors including your company revenue, capital raised,
personal extraordinary accomplishments, etc.

------
fbnt
I thought interview invites were to be given out on october the 31st. Am I
wrong?

------
ig1
For the interview or for YC itself ?

~~~
alezozov
First for interview and then to YC itself, but better (if posible) one visa
for that two purposes.

------
chris_dcosta
Well done and good luck!

